# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  tư vấn về taro và chọn mũi taro?

## hoitm

Chào anh em, cho mình hỏi khi chọn taro thì mình thấy có thông số M4-0,5, M4 0,6.

cái 0,5 và 0,6 thì là bước ren, vậy cho mình hỏi mấy cái ốc lục giác tháo máy thì thường là dùng bước ren nào vậy.


ở sài gòn mọi người piết chỗ nào bán taro với tay taro mà giá rẻ không vậy thanks.

----------


## katerman

Em tra trong cuốn Machinery's handbook 27th ED, thông thường M4 có bước ren 0.7 và 0.75 thôi bác ơi.

----------

hoitm

----------


## hoitm

> Em tra trong cuốn Machinery's handbook 27th ED, thông thường M4 có bước ren 0.7 và 0.75 thôi bác ơi.


ok cảm ơn bạn. cho mình hỏi ở sài gòn mua mũi taro và tay quay ở chỗ nào nhỉ. thanks

----------


## viettools

> ok cảm ơn bạn. cho mình hỏi ở sài gòn mua mũi taro và tay quay ở chỗ nào nhỉ. thanks


Bên công ty em có bán mũi taro mà hàng Úc, chất lượng thì khỏi phải nói. Nếu bác quan tâm có thể liên hệ mail: haiviet@3d-tech.vn

----------


## Nam CNC

chưa rành taro mà đòi mua taro giá rẻ thì vất cả 2 , mũi taro và cục phôi cần taro , vì mũi gãy dính bên trong. Em chỉ có 1 kinh nghiệm xương máu , dụng cụ sản xuất thì phải mua loại tốt nhất thôi , còn tốt nhất giá cao hay thấp thì tùy người mua hàng loại nào và ở đâu , em có cơ hội mua được mũi mới của japan giá hàng bãi.

Mũi STK đài loan 85K cho em M6 , nachi giá 130K cho em M6. Còn China thì cỡ dưới 30K cho 1 cặp hàng thép gió Thượng Hải ( loại này em đã không dùng nữa rồi vì dính chưởng nhiều )

----------

hoitm

----------


## hoitm

mình mới mua một  pộ này mà thông số không biết thông số là M mấy nhỉ. thanks

----------


## thuhanoi

> mình mới mua một  pộ này mà thông số không biết thông số là M mấy nhỉ. thanks


Hệ inch rồi bác

----------

hoitm

----------


## hoitm

Vậy nó tướng đương với M mấy vậy anh thuhanoi.

----------


## thuhanoi

Gần bằng M5 (chỉ 4.75 thôi)  :Big Grin:  mua ốc Inox M5 có khi vặn vừa hehe

----------

hoitm

----------


## hoitm

> Gần bằng M5 (chỉ 4.75 thôi)  mua ốc Inox M5 có khi vặn vừa hehe


Cách tính sao vậy anh. e tìm chìu h mà chưa ra  :Big Grin:  thanks anh.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cách tính sao vậy anh. e tìm chìu h mà chưa ra  thanks anh.


Hi mình cũng không rành lắm món này, 3/16 inch thì bằng 4.76mm (1 inch = 25.4mm)

----------

hoitm

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> mình mới mua một  pộ này mà thông số không biết thông số là M mấy nhỉ. thanks


Cái này hệ inch không xài được ốc hệ mét của mình đâu bác ơi. thử mua Bulong M5 hàng chợ về vặn thử xem chứ bước răng khác nhau hoàn toàn. cái này bước răng nhỏ còn của mình răng thưa. đồ Nhật chính xác lắm họ toàn xài răng nhỏ không a.
Phải mua hàng Nhật để M4, M5...M12.. mà còn tùy thuốc vào bước răng nữa. VD loại M10 có bước 0.75 có loại bước 1.

----------


## Nam CNC

anh Thuhanoi chỉ bậy à nha .... đường kính gần bằng nhưng bước ren khác nha , vặn vào được mấy ren là kẹt à , cố vặn chặt có khi bay cái đầu ốc đó.


thôi thì bác chịu khó mua mới loại tốt cho nó lành , xài 1 lần sẽ thấy khác nhiều loại rẻ tiền... Nếu biết chổ hay nhiều kinh nghiệm thì mua hàng 2nd.  Mà bác chủ ở đâu nhỉ ?


ở Sài Gòn thì có 1 tiệm nhỏ ngay dưới cây cầu vượt Hương Lộ 2 có bán khá nhiều taro hàng japan , có mới có cũ , nhưng biết lựa vẫn có hàng ngon giá rẻ từ 20-50K 1 cây , mà dạo này nhiều anh em mua nhiều giờ chỉ còn hàng vét cuối mà thôi , khó tìm được hàng ngon ngoại trừ đi mua đem theo cái kính lúp 20x-30X soi me xem còn bén không hehehe.

----------

hoitm, thuhanoi

----------


## hoitm

> anh Thuhanoi chỉ bậy à nha .... đường kính gần bằng nhưng bước ren khác nha , vặn vào được mấy ren là kẹt à , cố vặn chặt có khi bay cái đầu ốc đó.
> 
> 
> thôi thì bác chịu khó mua mới loại tốt cho nó lành , xài 1 lần sẽ thấy khác nhiều loại rẻ tiền... Nếu biết chổ hay nhiều kinh nghiệm thì mua hàng 2nd.  Mà bác chủ ở đâu nhỉ ?
> 
> 
> ở Sài Gòn thì có 1 tiệm nhỏ ngay dưới cây cầu vượt Hương Lộ 2 có bán khá nhiều taro hàng japan , có mới có cũ , nhưng biết lựa vẫn có hàng ngon giá rẻ từ 20-50K 1 cây , mà dạo này nhiều anh em mua nhiều giờ chỉ còn hàng vét cuối mà thôi , khó tìm được hàng ngon ngoại trừ đi mua đem theo cái kính lúp 20x-30X soi me xem còn bén không hehehe.


đang ở sài gòn hương lộ 2 là chỗ nào vậy. tên cửa tiệm là gì nhỉ thanks.

----------


## thuhanoi

> anh Thuhanoi chỉ bậy à nha .... đường kính gần bằng nhưng bước ren khác nha , vặn vào được mấy ren là kẹt à , cố vặn chặt có khi bay cái đầu ốc đó.
> 
> 
> thôi thì bác chịu khó mua mới loại tốt cho nó lành , xài 1 lần sẽ thấy khác nhiều loại rẻ tiền... Nếu biết chổ hay nhiều kinh nghiệm thì mua hàng 2nd.  Mà bác chủ ở đâu nhỉ ?
> 
> 
> ở Sài Gòn thì có 1 tiệm nhỏ ngay dưới cây cầu vượt Hương Lộ 2 có bán khá nhiều taro hàng japan , có mới có cũ , nhưng biết lựa vẫn có hàng ngon giá rẻ từ 20-50K 1 cây , mà dạo này nhiều anh em mua nhiều giờ chỉ còn hàng vét cuối mà thôi , khó tìm được hàng ngon ngoại trừ đi mua đem theo cái kính lúp 20x-30X soi me xem còn bén không hehehe.


He he hơi tồ chút vì đồ ở VN nó sao ấy, không tin bác mua 1 mớ ốc về nó lỏng hoạch à, như răng rụng, có khi ta rô bằng cái ta rô ấy có khi lại ngon  :Big Grin:  . Nhưng mình đã nói rõ rồi mà  :Big Grin: .
Đính chính 1 chút, hàng ốc vít bây giờ khá hơn xưa rất rất nhiều rồi, nếu chịu khó khó tính một chút thì mua được ốc chất lượng, nhưng ốc inox nó vẫn nhỏ hơn danh định chút ít
Bác Nam có kinh nghiệm đồ Nhật nhiều không biết bây giờ Nhật họ vẫn dùng ốc tiêu chuẩn inch hay chuyển qua mét rồi. Mấy cái máy ở mình nhập về (made in JP) nó lại dùng ốc hệ mét

----------

hoitm

----------


## Nam CNC

đa số máy nhật em thấy dùng hệ mét hết , nhưng một số thiết có dính dáng mấy chú USA thì những thiết bị đó bắt ở đâu thì nó dùng ốc hệ inh , nên một số món có ốc hệ inch và mét trên đó , với lại japan cũng nhập khẩu máy móc mà anh , những máy nó nhập từ USA về thì vẫn dính hệ inch như thường , hoặc như ở VN , có 1 số công ty USA làm ăn ở VN , họ đặt các chi tiết bên ngoài và cũng bắt tụi em đi mua ốc hệ inch hết cho nó đúng chuẩn với hệ thống họ đang dùng , em nghĩ japan cũng thế.


Nhưng theo em thấy thì cái quái gì japan chính hãng thì dùng hệ mét , còn japan xuất qua USA thì theo inch , còn VN mà có yêu cầu thì japan cũng chơi theo hệ TCVN luôn.


Ốc ở em mua thì có nhiều loại , đúng chất thép , loại made in VN thì cực ngon , chẳng khác gì mấy con ốc japan rã máy, em hay mua ngay chợ Dân sinh , chỗ em mua thì ngay cả Tạ uyên cũng không bằng... , ngoài ra thì có mấy em ốc khác bèo hơn thì nó nó rẻ hơn nhưng dành cho dân dụng chứ ráp máy có mà chết , còn hệ ốc lục giá inox nó sao ấy , có vẻ VN sản xuất chưa thay đổi công nghệ từ lúc mua của TQ nên ốc inox mặc dù mua ở trong đây cứ như mấy con ốc bèo nhèo của TQ , còn thua xa mấy em japan rã máy , bởi vậy thỉnh thoảng bãi nó rã ốc inox để riêng bán cả 100K/1kg vẫn có người mua , chắc mua về xiết chặt trong mấy hệ thống thực phẩm , chứ mua ốc bèo nhèo có ngày ốc dính vào máy khỏi gỡ ra vì nó quác mẹ cái đầu.

----------


## Khoa C3

> chưa rành taro mà đòi mua taro giá rẻ thì vất cả 2 , mũi taro và cục phôi cần taro , vì mũi gãy dính bên trong. Em chỉ có 1 kinh nghiệm xương máu , dụng cụ sản xuất thì phải mua loại tốt nhất thôi , còn tốt nhất giá cao hay thấp thì tùy người mua hàng loại nào và ở đâu , em có cơ hội mua được mũi mới của japan giá hàng bãi.
> 
> Mũi STK đài loan 85K cho em M6 , nachi giá 130K cho em M6. Còn China thì cỡ dưới 30K cho 1 cặp hàng thép gió Thượng Hải ( loại này em đã không dùng nữa rồi vì dính chưởng nhiều )


Mũi taro em có nhiều loại phết: Đức, Nhật, mới, cũ(bãi), thẳng hoặc xoắn.
Taro sắt thường (ct3 ct5) em dùng mấy mũi Đức, Nhật vặn ngọt chỉ như vặn con ốc ren bị bẩn. Dưng mờ đếch hiểu sao taro SKD11 mấy em này gặp hạn liền, vặn dc vài ren là cứng ngắt chả đi dc, tra dầu bôi trơn càng chết. Chạy ra hàng mua cái mũi china loại Thuợng Hải gì đó về vặn lại ngon choét như mấy chú taro phát xít kia vặn vào sắt thường, thế mới đểu.

----------


## Nam CNC

tùy à nha , lúc trước mua em taro yamawa japan, có cái mã SU , cha Nam mập nói dòng này dành cho Inox luôn , mà đúng thiệt chơi vào ngọt xớt , mấy em china đi 1 vòng , tới vòng 2 ken két cứng ngắt sợ quá tháo ra , hình như đúng mã thì mới ngon , nhưng cấy yamawa đó rớt cái oạch , mẻ bay 1 góc , tiếc đứt ruột mặc dù em nó HSS.

----------


## Khoa C3

Thế cho nên hàng tốt chửa chắc đã ngon, taro SC50 em lại phải mua loại đểu hơn nữa mới được, mặc dù ra hàng bảo lấy cho em loại đểu nó cứ ngượng ngượng thế đếch nào ấy.

----------

